# Trading Shares



## 10TenR (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi. 

I am moving from the UK to the UAE at the end of August and was wondering if anyone there manages to trade shares on the LSE?

I use ADVFN, Hargreaves Lansdown & Spreadex mainly. Can anyone confirm whether their web pages can be accessed from the UAE as I've read about the Government blocking certain sites. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi 10TenR,

Yes certain sites are blocked by the Government but you can get a VPN to solve this


----------



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Yes certain sites are blocked by the Government but you can get a VPN to solve this


I'd suggest downloading Hotspot Shield VPN (or any other) BEFORE reaching UAE land. I wasn't able to download it on my computer because it's blocked, but was able to on my phone (maybe because it's a US number?). The computer download should be free if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

downloads.com is a great site that overall has every download you could ever want... all in one place.


----------



## 10TenR (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks very much for the ideas guys. It doesn't sound so bad now. 👍


----------

